# AVI Files to play on CD player or ipod



## K-Stash (Nov 16, 2008)

I got a buttload of AVI files that are just youtube videos converted to just sound files and I want to make them into cd's or put them in iTunes.

anyone got a FREE solution? and a EASY solution?

i dont have the patience to download 4-5 different things so that one thing will work hahaha

thanks

K-Stash


----------



## dav3011 (Dec 23, 2008)

I suggest using http://www.vixy.net 

You just paste the youtube link into the box and then click convert to mp3.

you can burn the mp3 files straight to cd then.


----------

